# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI Software Version 1.2.0.454 is out

## mohamed73

*NEW UPDATE* *UFI Software Version 1.2.0.454 is out*        *Release Notes:*   *General changes:*  Added "report an issue" in the window popup menu  Fixed UFI Dongle detection bug in Windows 8.1 Build 9600  Improved support for Windows 10 Redstone   *Android ToolBox changes:*  ADD: Bug fixed for Mediatek BROM version 7.1817.3.0(was problematic for device with eMMC storage)  ADD: Mediatek META init support for latest MediaTek chipset(MT6783, MT6771)FLASHING   ADD: Flashing Support for Spreadtrum Devices directly with pac file(without extract)   ADD: Revised Qualcomm EDL flashing(handling sparse file on-the-fly)  ADD: Internal firehose loader for some "new" Vivo devices to bypass custom auth  ADD: Identification of Qualcomm firehose loader with VIP and custom auth   ADD: Flashing Support for Qualcomm firehose loader with VIP enabled (Latest Oppo devices, R11s, R15, A71 2018 and so on)
      Partial Read, Write and Erase is blocked with firehose with VIP enabled  ADD: Extract support for latest ofp files (F7, R11s, R15 and so on)  ADD: "Clear App Cache" on Settings  ADD: Option to exclude spesific ports on Settings  BUGFIX: Meizu SLA auth for latest MediaTek models  BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements  * Mirror Link* 
Mirror 1 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mirror 2 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mirror 3 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

